# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  W.D. Ganns Private Ephemeris 1941-1950 (SHARING)

## windcool

Hello all      

 I have this link from a friend, my desire is to share with everyone together to get it. Let me experience the thrill of this book.                       

                                W.D. Gann’s Private Ephemeris 1941-1950 


Infomation:


Perhaps the most important part of W.D. Gann’s tools is his Ephemeris. Never before has this book been in the public domain. In fact, for several years, this publication was deemed to be “missing” and was only rediscovered in 1997 when it was returned to its rightful owners. Since then it has been religiously guarded under lock and key in the vault with only less than a handful of people having had access to it.



For the first time ever and in strictly limited numbers we are privileged to make this publication available to members of our Inner Circle.



Within the book many clues to Mr. Gann’s methodology can be found. The publication has copious annotations, notes and ink markings in various colors-all of which combine to give us an insight into the genius of this great man.  Most significantly he demonstrates one of his major timing techniques for prediction. This pinpoints turning points during the course of the Second World War.  Other notes refer to events in his life including the date he was elected to the CBOT.



It is also known that he successfully predicted lottery numbers on several occasions and this too can be gleaned from this set of planetary tables.



Whilst the publication itself is based on geocentric planetary positions, Mr. Gann also annotates significant heliocentric timings alongside.  Many other gems are to be found within.



This is an absolute must for serious students of the work of W.D. Gann. It is possible to see how he used these timing techniques to carry out many of his well-documented trades.



You will be able to learn through the master.  Using his notations, you will be able to study past markets and determine what is important to your own trading and forecasting.  Note that you must know how to use an Ephemeris- no lessons are included at this time.



W.D. Gann used the Ephemeris for his own study throughout his life.  It is not something he studied early on and gave up-he used this Ephemeris throughout his life.



In the 1950’s, when Mr. Gann had these individual volumes rebound in 5 and 10 year sets, the edges were cut to make the book uniform.  This unfortunately cut off 1/4 inch of some of W.D.’s notes.  We have left extra margins in our reprinting to allow you to “fill in the blanks”.  See the included picture to view one of the trimmed edges.





Please note that $28.80 of the price of Gann’s Personal Ephemeris will go to registering your copy.  Given the nature of the content of this publication, a legal agreement is required to purchase this.  Please consider the content very carefully as we will be enforcing all copyrights in a very strict manner.



Only 400 copies of W.D.Gann’s Private Ephemeris will ever be made.



If you are really nice, you may choose which numbered edition you would like-let us know.  Of course, low numbers are already gone.


 thank mod,

----------


## AndyD

> ........Never before has this book been in the public domain...........................
> ...................Please note that $28.80 of the price of Gann’s Personal Ephemeris will go to registering your copy..................  
> ...............Given the nature of the content of this publication, a legal agreement is required to purchase this.  Please consider the content very carefully as we will be enforcing all copyrights in a very strict manner...........


I'm speechless...so the 'book' is in the public domain but you're charging nearly 29USD for a copy....? Plus there's some kinda 'legal agreement' involved because you control the copyright.

You are of course taking the piss and your world class post is now minus the Mega cloud storage link that you wrapped in code tags plus it's somehow ended up in our 'Scam' forum until you convince the staff it belongs elsewhere..




> thank mod,


 Not Mod, Admin....or were you meaning 'Thank God' in which case I'm not a God either. Merry Christmas to you and yours.

----------


## windcool

Hi admin
In case I want to share with my friends with a link to the post on how likely permanently banned?

Please give me advice

----------


## Dave A

> In case I want to share with my friends with a link to the post on how likely permanently banned?


 :Hmmm: 

What fascinates me is that according to you, only 400 copies are ever going to be made. Together with the copyright limitations, it seems there's little intent to share the wisdom of W.D. Gann very far.

So why persist in trying to find buyers here?

How many have been sold so far BTW?

----------


## Blurock

> It is also known that he successfully predicted lottery numbers on several occasions and this too can be gleaned from this set of planetary tables.


and he can make your penis grow an make you more successful in business and in love....

Sounds like the type of subtle advertising our witchdoctors do.  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Dave A

> In case I want to share with my friends with a link to the post on how likely permanently banned?


Windcool is indeed about to earn a permanent ban, but to be clear it is not for posts in this thread. It is for another post which is in breach of the TFSA Advertising Policy.

----------

